# Heading to Rattlesnake Hill



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We're heading to Rattlesnake Hill today. I got a new camera so maybe we'll have some good pics/video to post when we get back.

Donna


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I go there pretty regularly...Fun place to ride. Nice for side by sides as well.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

w8tnonu22 said:


> I go there pretty regularly...Fun place to ride. Nice for side by sides as well.


 
We had a blast. I have lots of pics, but just haven't had the time to load them yet.

Donna


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

w00t! Pics! 

Never get tired of looking at pics.. unless BigP is modeling his scooby doo underoos. :greddy2:


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok. Here's the link for the pics. There's some old ones in there too. I'm not too good at that my space thing.:aargh4:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=398132529&albumId=1335072

Donna


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like a fun place to ride


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Definitely! That is my favorite. You can see toward the end of the ride a few of them were getting a little "sloppy".

Donna


----------

